# Temperatura Mínima no mês de Dezembro 2007



## Vince (2 Dez 2007 às 00:22)

Qual será a temperatura mais baixa oficialmente registada em Portugal durante o mês de Dezembro?

A sondagem está aberta até dia 10 de Dezembro


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Dez 2007 às 00:26)

votei entre -12 e -10. Vamos a ver!!!


----------



## Fil (2 Dez 2007 às 00:57)

Eu votei em >= -8ºC e < -6ºC, não creio que este mês (nem no que resta de inverno) se chegue aos valores do passado mês de Novembro, mas espero estar enganado.

Aposto por que as temperaturas mais baixas deste mês vão chegar por alturas do natal, e seja a estação de Miranda do Douro a registar a temperatura mais baixa.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (2 Dez 2007 às 01:43)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> votei entre -12 e -10. Vamos a ver!!!



Idem! o meu voto tmb foi para aí.. penso que se passar dos -12ºC será la po final do mês


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2007 às 09:04)

Bom diaa


Eu votei de -8C a -10C... Tou com a secreta esoerança que a partir do meio do mês as temperaturas caiam a pique... E olha, se não houver chuva nem neve, que fiquem as boas fotografias da geada...


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2007 às 10:23)

Eu votei -10 aos -8ºC
Acho que podera mesmo descer po final do ano a esses valores


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2007 às 12:43)

Faltava cá um optimista para votar em < -12ºC   vai ser -12.1ºC.

Agora a sério malta acho que vamos ter uma vaga de frio lá para o fim do mês e sabe-se lá mais o que este ano o Inverno não vai ser para brincadeiras  essencialmente finais de Dezembro e Janeiro.


----------



## Minho (2 Dez 2007 às 14:40)

Votei >= -6ºC e < -4ºC. Não creio que estas situações anticiclónicas perdurem até ao final de Dezembro, e sem anticiclone não há mínimas excessivamente baixas...


----------



## Brigantia (2 Dez 2007 às 16:22)

Boas, eu votei entre >= -12ºC e < -10ºC. Acho que vamos atingir estes valores nos últimos dias de Dezembro

*Uma nota*: Eu sei que não está a votação mas a minha aposta para a temperatura máxima mais baixa é <= -2 e acho que tal se irá registar em Bragança na última semana do mês


----------



## jPdF (2 Dez 2007 às 16:38)

O meu voto foi entre -8 e -10...
Vamos ver se lá chegará!!


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2007 às 17:30)

Eu votei em:  >= -10ºC e < -8ºC ,conto com o nordeste transmontano para atingir pelo menos os valores deste intervalo:, era bom era que eu visse umas nevadas lá por Bragança


----------



## Brigantia (2 Dez 2007 às 17:46)

MSantos disse:


> Eu votei em:  >= -10ºC e < -8ºC ,conto com o nordeste transmontano para atingir pelo menos os valores deste intervalo:, era bom era que eu visse umas nevadas lá por Bragança


Não me lembro de um ano sem neve em Bragança apesar de o último Inverno  ter sido o primeiro, pelo menos não me lembro de outro, sem acumulação de neve na cidade.


----------



## mocha (2 Dez 2007 às 18:16)

eu votei na impsosivel <-12ºC


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2007 às 18:28)

mocha disse:


> eu votei na impsosivel <-12ºC



Em Novembro tambem votaste na impossivel... e ganhaste


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2007 às 18:46)

Votei no intervalo -4ºC / -6ºC.

Espero que este mês tenha muito mais dias de precipitação que Novembro 

Não espero, por isso, mínimas não muito baixas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2007 às 19:04)

Eu votei no intervalo -6ºC a -4ºC!

Quero acreditar que vamos ter frio lá po Natal, mas sem abusos como em Novembro!
Não quero congelar quando estiver em Chaves!

Já agora aproveito para pedir um Natal branco! Já não era a primeira vez, mas tenho saudade!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2007 às 23:22)

mocha disse:


> eu votei na impsosivel <-12ºC



Eu tmb votei para entrar no ano novo a ganhar , penso que nos últimos dias do ano possa vir a registar temperaturas mínimas perto dos 0ºC como o ano passado, por isso, a temperatura mínima será inferior a -12.0ºC


----------



## jpmartins (7 Dez 2007 às 11:44)

Boas, eu votei entre >= -12ºC e < -10ºC.
Vamos lá ver.
Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Zoelae (7 Dez 2007 às 18:26)

Eu votei:
>= -6ºC e < -4ºC


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2007 às 23:52)

Quem votou em ">= -4ºC e < -2ºC" poderá sair de jogo já esta madrugada... As temperaturas descem a pique, e tudo leva a crer que para os próximos dias vai ser sempre a descer


----------



## Luis França (11 Dez 2007 às 00:03)

Já não fui a tempo de votar mas aponto para *< -12*ºC (para a semana entre 22 e 31 de Dezembro, ou antes). 

Apanhem muita lenha e guardem-na para o que der e vier.


----------



## mocha (11 Dez 2007 às 10:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu tmb votei para entrar no ano novo a ganhar , penso que nos últimos dias do ano possa vir a registar temperaturas mínimas perto dos 0ºC como o ano passado, por isso, a temperatura mínima será inferior a -12.0ºC



mas só ta la um voto e agora como e k e´?


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2007 às 10:31)

AnDré disse:


> Quem votou em ">= -4ºC e < -2ºC" poderá sair de jogo já esta madrugada... As temperaturas descem a pique, e tudo leva a crer que para os próximos dias vai ser sempre a descer



Aparentemente esse intervalo safou-se esta noite por uma unha negra. Para já este mês continua tudo em aberto, vai ser renhido.





© Instituto de Meteorologia - Estações Meteorológicas





© Instituto de Meteorologia - Observações Meteorológicas de Superfície


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2007 às 10:12)

As negativas do IM hoje às 08:00.
Em destaque Miranda do Douro com -4.5 e Portimão com -0.2
Até ao momento só um votante ficou fora de combate 

*Miranda do Douro* *-4.5*
Bragança			-4.2
Macedo de Cavaleiros (Bagueixe)	-2.9
Mogadouro 			-0.2
Moncorvo			-0.2


Lamas de Mouro (P.Ribeiro)	-2.7
Cabeceiras de Basto		-1.3


Sabugal (Martim Rei)		-3.6
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo	-1.6
Moimenta da Beira		-1.0


Alcobaça			-2.7
Tomar (Valdonas) 		-2.5
Alvega 				-1.9
Rio Maior			-1.7
Coruche				-1.2


Alvalade			-2.2
Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)	-0.8
Castro Verde (N.Corvo)		-0.6


*Portimão* (Aeródromo)		-0.2


----------



## rozzo (12 Dez 2007 às 10:43)

penso que a minima mais baixa hoje foi -5.5º em Miranda do Douro


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2007 às 11:37)

rozzo disse:


> penso que a minima mais baixa hoje foi -5.5º em Miranda do Douro



Obrigado pela informação, inside information não é para qualquer um   Vê lá se metes é uma cunha para a gente ter qualquer dia os gráficos horários das estações todas na Net


----------



## rozzo (12 Dez 2007 às 11:56)

Vince disse:


> Obrigado pela informação, inside information não é para qualquer um   Vê lá se metes é uma cunha para a gente ter qualquer dia os gráficos horários das estações todas na Net




ta bem ta.. era bom que fizessem isso, mas nao me parece 

se alguem pagar ao IM para me pagar e me dar autorizaçao para tal eu faço isso  hehehe

PS: o valor que dei nao é ainda validado, acho que deve tar certo, mas nao passou pela validaçao que é sempre feita penso eu


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2007 às 07:27)

Algumas temperaturas das estações do IM, destaque para Alcobaça, Tomar, Coruche e também Setubal. 
A estação de Bragança esteve offline às 5:00 e às 6:00

*05:00*

Lamas de Mouro (P.Ribeiro)	-4.9
Macedo de Cavaleiros (Bagueixe)	-3.0
Miranda do Douro		-2.9
Sabugal (Martim Rei)		-3.4
Alvalade			-3.4
Alcobaça			-4.5 

*06:00*

Lamas de Mouro (P.Ribeiro)	*-5.2*
Miranda do Douro 		-4.0
Sabugal (Martim Rei)		-4.0
Alvalade			-3.7
Alcobaça 			-4.7
Setúbal				-2.6


*07:00*

Lamas de Mouro 			-4.3
Bragança			-4.3
Sabugal (Martim Rei)		-3.2
Alvalade			-3.7
Alcobaça			*-4.8*
Tomar (Valdonas)		-4.3
Rio Maior 			-3.1
Coruche 			-4.0
Setúbal 			-2.5


*08:00*

Alcobaça -4.5
Tomar (Valdonas) -4.5
Setúbal *-2.7*


----------



## rozzo (13 Dez 2007 às 11:14)

vitória hoje para Lamas de Mouro:  -5.4º


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2007 às 17:52)

Como votei no intervalo de -6ºC / -4ºC, é uma questão de tempo para que eu fique também fora da corrida  Amanhã ou depois, alguma localidade vai registar um valor mínimo inferior a -6,0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2007 às 08:27)

Bom dia!

E assim amanhece a região mais fria de portugal...


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2007 às 08:31)

*Algumas temperaturas às 07:00 horas*

Lamas de Mouro (P.Ribeiro) -3.9

Miranda do Douro *-6.6*
Bragança -4.3

Sabugal (Martim Rei) -3.1
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo -2.6

Tomar (Valdonas) -4.0
Coruche -2.7

Setúbal -1.7

Alvalade -3.1
Alcácer do Sal -2.0

S.B. Alportel 0.3


----------



## rozzo (14 Dez 2007 às 11:09)

hoje venceram Chaves e Miranda do Douro com -6.7º


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2007 às 11:19)

rozzo disse:


> hoje venceram Chaves e Miranda do Douro com -6.7º



Obrigado rozzo. Eu já estou eliminado da votação hehehe.


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2007 às 07:58)

*Algumas estações do IM 

Às 06:00 UTC*

Lamas de Mouro *-7.8*
Cabeceiras de Basto -4.1

Miranda do Douro -7.1
Bragança -6.3
Macedo de Cavaleiros -4.5


Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo -4.0

Alcobaça -5.0
Tomar  -4.6
Coruche -3.7

Alvalade -2.8


*Às 07:00*

Lamas de Mouro: offline

Miranda do Douro *-8.0*
Bragança -5.3
Macedo de Cavaleiros -4.7

Sabugal  -4.9
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo -3.9

Alvalade -3.1
Alcácer do Sal -1.8
Avis -1.8
Portel -1.7
Estremoz -1.3
Castro Verde -0.3


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2007 às 09:51)

Como era de esperar pelo evoluir da noite, Miranda do Douro teve a temperatura mais baixa, à falta de saber qual a temperatura de Lamas de Mouro, Chaves e Mirandela. Às 08h nenhuma estação funcionava...


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2007 às 10:04)

Já estão a funcionar! 

8:00am Estações do IM:

Lamas de Mouro: -7,5C
Cabeceiras de Basto: -4,5C
Bragança: -7,2C
Miranda do Douro: -7,7C

Alcobaça: -5,4C
Tomar: -5,4C

Alvalade: -3,1C


Penhas Douradas: +3,7C


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2007 às 10:06)

Vince disse:


> *Algumas estações do IM
> 
> Às 06:00 UTC*
> 
> ...




Todas as noites têm havido novos records..
Até aos -9,9C ainda estou em jogo!


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2007 às 08:33)

Algumas estações do IM:

*06:00 UTC*

Lamas de Mouro -5.8
Cabeceiras de Basto -3.2
Ponte de Lima -2.9
Viana Castelo/Chafé -0.9

Miranda do Douro -3.6
Moncorvo -2.5
Mogadouro -2.3
Macedo de Cavaleiros -1.7
Bragança -1.3

Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo -3.1
Lousã  -2.2
Moimenta da Beira -1.4
Nelas -0.3

Alvega -3.6
Anadia -2.1
Figueira da Foz -1.5

Portel -4.7
Alcácer do Sal -4.2
Avis -3.0
Elvas -0.3
Estremoz -0.2
Estremoz -0.2
Castro Verde -1.6


*07:00 UTC*

Ponte de Lima -3.2
Viana Castelo/Chafé -1.5

Miranda do Douro -3.5
Bragança -1.7
Mogadouro -2.8
Moncorvo -1.8
Macedo de Cavaleiros -1.7

Moimenta da Beira -1.8
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo -3.9
Lousã  -2.3

Anadia -1.7
Figueira da Foz -1.0

Lisboa 3.0

Avis -3.3
Évora -1.4
Alcácer do Sal -4.5
Portel -3.2
Castro Verde -2.2

Faro 5.0


*08:00 UTC*

Lamas de Mouro -7.9
Ponte de Lima -3.7
Cabeceiras de Basto -3.3
Viana Castelo/Chafé -0.9

Mirandela -8.1
Miranda do Douro -3.4
Mogadouro -2.6
Moncorvo -1.9
Bragança -1.3

Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo -4.8
Sabugal -3.8
Lousã  -3.0
Moimenta da Beira -1.6
Nelas -0.2
Castelo Branco -0.1

Alcobaça -5.1
Coruche -4.8
Rio Maior -2.5
Figueira da Foz -1.9

Lisboa (G.Coutinho) 3.5
Setúbal 0.4

Alvalade -5.3
Alcácer do Sal -4.2
Avis  -2.8
Portel -2.5
Mértola -1.1
Castro Verde -0.9

Portimão -2.9


----------



## Brigantia (16 Dez 2007 às 11:42)

Vince hoje as mínimas por aqui foram registadas entre as 5:00 e 5:30. Eu registei a mínima ás 5:23 e depois subiu mais de 3ºC em 45m..


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2007 às 11:55)

Brigantia disse:


> Vince hoje as mínimas por aqui foram registadas entre as 5:00 e 5:30. Eu registei a mínima ás 5:23 e depois subiu mais de 3ºC em 45m..



Pois, calculo que sim, pelo menos em Bragança, que noutros locais foi mais tarde. Há pouco ouvi na rádio que em Évora chegou aos -2.6Cº às 7 da manhã se não me engano, daí o alerta laranja nesse distrito.
De qualquer forma estes valores são só para orientação, precisamos depois sempre da ajuda do relatório mensal ou do Rozzo


----------



## Fil (16 Dez 2007 às 18:15)

Por aqui o vento estragou a mínima 

Segundo o synop a mínima foi de -4,9ºC, muito longe dos -8,1ºC de Mirandela


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2007 às 19:49)

Vince disse:


> Portimão -2.9



Estou estupefacto!  Agora percebo pk deram alerta para o Algarve!


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2007 às 20:51)

Skizzo disse:


> Estou estupefacto!  Agora percebo pk deram alerta para o Algarve!



Essa estação é capaz de não ser de confiança, ou pelo menos não representativa da região. Digo isto porque o IM aparentemente mandou um comunicado para os Media esta manhã e falou nos -2.6 de Évora e não falou nesses de Portimão. Mas estou apenas a especular.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2007 às 21:17)

Vince disse:


> Essa estação é capaz de não ser de confiança, ou pelo menos não representativa da região. Digo isto porque o IM aparentemente mandou um comunicado para os Media esta manhã e falou nos -2.6 de Évora e não falou nesses de Portimão. Mas estou apenas a especular.



A mínima em Portimão de um amigo meu que vive a 500 metros em linha recta com a estação disse que registou 3.7ºC logo muito longe dos -2.9ºC em Portimão, mas também não meto as minhas mãos no gelo porque moro a 100 metros a norte da EN125 e registei 1.4ºC, por isso, não sei mas é duvidoso esse valor


----------



## Fil (16 Dez 2007 às 22:04)

Mas essa estação de Portimão encontra-se no aeródromo, essas mínimas representam acima de tudo o local onde se encontra. Mas pelos mapas do Google, podemos ver que o aeródromo nem se encontra assim muito afastado do mar nem da cidade:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2007 às 22:14)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Eu votei no intervalo -6ºC a -4ºC!
> 
> Quero acreditar que vamos ter frio lá po Natal, mas sem abusos como em Novembro!
> Não quero congelar quando estiver em Chaves!
> ...



Eu também já fui!


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2007 às 10:02)

*Temperaturas mais baixas nas estações do IM entre as 06h e as 08h:*

Miranda do Douro: -8,8ºC
Bragança: -7,4ºC
Macedo de Cavaleiros: -6,5ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto: -5,2ºC
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo: -5,0ºC
Tomar: -4,9ºC
Moimenta da Beira: -4,8ºC
Alcobaça: -4,7ºC
Coruche: -4,4ºC
Moncorvo: -4,4ºC
Sabugal: -4,3ºC
Rio Maior: -3,8ºC
Alvega: -3,4ºC
Penhas Douradas: -3,3ºC
Vila Real: -3,1ºC
Alvalade: -2,4ºC
Nelas: -2,3ºC
Figueira da Foz: -2,2ºC
Ovar: -2,2ºC
Guarda: -2,1ºC
Avis: -1,9ºC
Lousã: -1,9ºC
Mogadouro: -1,9ºC
Setúbal: -1,7ºC
Sintra: -1,6ºC

De registar que houve várias estações que não estavam em funcionamento, entre elas a de Lamas de Mouro, Braga, Chaves, Mirandela, Trancoso, Arouca, Montalegre, Covilhã, Carrazêda de Ansiães, etc...


----------



## rozzo (17 Dez 2007 às 12:47)

a vencedora do mes até ao momento é Miranda do Douro com minima de -9.2º hoje 


qto a questao das minimas na estaçao de Portimao.. a cidade de portimao é mais fria que mtas outras algarvias e particularmente fria para cidade de litoral, provavelmente pela orografia da zona, e por caracteristicas particulares do vale em que se encontra..  
é provavel e logico que as minimas registadas na estaçao no aerodromo sejam uns graus abaixo da cidade, pois esta um pouco mais longe do mar, e ainda por cima ali numa especie de "buraco".. logo é normal que seja um pouco mais frio..
mesmo assim, ja passei um fim-de-ano em portimao, junto ao mar na marina, e tenho certeza que a temperatura pouquissimo acima dos 0º estava, portanto... a cidade tem mesmo minimas algo baixas ..


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 12:56)

rozzo disse:


> a vencedora do mes até ao momento é Miranda do Douro com minima de -9.2º hoje



Gracias.
Segue-se o ataque ao grupo mais votado. Mas já não será fácil olhando para os modelos. Estava convencido qe hoje teriam caído os -10C nalgum local.


----------



## rozzo (17 Dez 2007 às 13:27)

certamente os -10º foram batidos em mt local sem observaçoes 
mas nao me parece mt que este mes haja mais minimas destas.. portanto depois de hoje acho que temos quase de certeza as minimas de dezembro


----------



## iceworld (27 Dez 2007 às 21:05)

E hoje não


----------



## Fil (28 Dez 2007 às 09:58)

Os -9,2ºC de Miranda do Douro já não se voltam a atingir neste mês, mas mesmo assim hoje registaram-se mínimas bastante baixas. Estações com valores negativos entre as 06h e as 08h:

Miranda do Douro: -5,6ºC
Carrazêda de Ansiães: -5,3ºC
Lamas de Mouro: -5,1ºC
Bragança: -4,6ºC
Macedo de Cavaleiros: -3,3ºC
Chaves: -3,0ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto: -2,9ºC
Covilhã: -2,5ºC
Mirandela: -2,3ºC
Tomar: -1,8ºC
Braga: -1,7ºC
Alcobaça: -1,4ºC
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo: -1,4ºC
Vila Nova de Cerveira: -1,4ºC
Moimenta da Beira: -1,2ºC
Coruche: -1,1ºC
Rio Maior: -0,8ºC
Sabugal: -0,7ºC
Montalegre: -0,5ºC
Alvega: -0,4ºC
Ponte de Lima: -0,2ºC


----------

